# Tisk Tisk OLX



## 2 Angry Wolves (22/2/17)

Wow so I took a chance whilst browsing for a few items on OLX where to my surprise "Vape" had a few results.

Im all for making a buck but for real I was shocked to see how people are taking advantage of Noob vapers on OLX as I suppose they dont know about the awesome forum.

A Pico (used obviously) R1000.00!
Karma mech kit R950.00.....

I dont know but that really sucks.

Dont take advantage guys. Rather encourage new vapers.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 9


----------



## Rafique (22/2/17)

I wanted to post a similar thread but thought I'd offend some people. The prices on there are wack. People taking chances

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Naz (22/2/17)

Atleast olx allows vape products unlike scumtree

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Gersh (22/2/17)

Lol seen those ads ,,,even sent a reply to one guy,selling a tarot pro for R2500 saying it's imported, telling him he's way overpriced as its brand new for R880 in our country 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## 2 Angry Wolves (22/2/17)

That is unbelievable. Hope no forum members.


----------



## craigb (22/2/17)

Hmmm... Thanks for the idea





Jokes, I might not have much, but I do got some ethics.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2


----------



## gertvanjoe (22/2/17)

I would not encourage such actions either. But then again it's a free market

Due diligence is on the buyer ... a fool and his money ....

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## M5000 (23/2/17)

That is excessive. For every stupid ad, put an ad with a correct price after it. JK!

These things are always going to be a reality, and sometimes I see items in the "wanted" section that are freely available at several vendors, brand new, often equal to or cheaper than the buyer is willing to pay, and often with free delivery. So people need to do some homework, like with everything, or the plumber will change a washer and charge you for a geyser.


----------



## SmokeyJoe (23/2/17)

2 Angry Wolves said:


> Wow so I took a chance whilst browsing for a few items on OLX where to my surprise "Vape" had a few results.
> 
> Im all for making a buck but for real I was shocked to see how people are taking advantage of Noob vapers on OLX as I suppose they dont know about the awesome forum.
> 
> ...


Good grief. 1k for a second hand Pico


----------



## Marzuq (23/2/17)

even takealot has vapegear these days....

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Caveman (23/2/17)

Marzuq said:


> even takealot has vapegear these days....
> 
> View attachment 85880


Takealot has had it for a while now. I heard a Twisp ad on the radio the other day also.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Can relate 1


----------



## Jp1905 (23/2/17)

Caveman said:


> Takealot has had it for a while now. I heard a Twisp ad on the radio the other day also.



Yeah heard the Twisp ad too,aparently SAs leading vape product


Sent from my Nokia 3310


----------



## Marzuq (23/2/17)

Caveman said:


> Takealot has had it for a while now. I heard a Twisp ad on the radio the other day also.


thats actually good news. it means vaping is becoming more and more accepted

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## BrizzyZA (VapeLife) (23/2/17)

As accepted as it is a lot of people are still uneducated on vaping... One girl even said to me "That thing will give you cancer" while she was smoking her cigarette... Would be nice if twist used their influence to put some educational content out there 

Sent from my D6603 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Stosta (24/2/17)

Caveman said:


> Takealot has had it for a while now. I heard a Twisp ad on the radio the other day also.


I knew they did pen-styled devices, but I see that they have a UD Balrog kit on their App Daily deals today, I didn't know they did other stuff!

http://www.takealot.com/vapwiz-pollux-22-atomizer-tank/PLID44046275
http://www.takealot.com/ud-balrog-70w-tc-starter-kit/PLID44046276

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Quakes (24/2/17)

Stosta said:


> I knew they did pen-styled devices, but I see that they have a UD Balrog kit on their App Daily deals today, I didn't know they did other stuff!
> 
> http://www.takealot.com/vapwiz-pollux-22-atomizer-tank/PLID44046275
> http://www.takealot.com/ud-balrog-70w-tc-starter-kit/PLID44046276


Nice, I also didn't know they did - and I quote: "Other stuff".

The balrog was my very fist kit (Besides pen devices) and I still have it today. Not a bad mod.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Gersh (27/2/17)

Just found a couple more "great deals" on olx

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## 2 Angry Wolves (28/2/17)

R550.00 new for that V8.
It is shocking.....


----------



## 2 Angry Wolves (28/2/17)

Some more Gems.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Cespian (28/2/17)

2 Angry Wolves said:


> Some more Gems.
> View attachment 86618
> View attachment 86618
> View attachment 86619
> ...



That Kangertech Vape Dropbox got me. Vape file storage/sharing. Syncing data to the Cloud. Totally worth the cost.

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## Bunnypoison (1/3/17)

What a pitty. On the one hand I kind of feel a bit mad, on the other hand I feel that the consumer needs to do some research before buying and going into a shop is the best option. I believe that the fear-mongering might have had one positive effect and I hope that would be that new vapers will be too scared to just blindly buy a vape with the fear of it exploding.


----------



## Cespian (1/3/17)

This is the thing though, these ads will not go away because there are gullible/ignorant people out there supporting it. Same thing with the Nigerian Prince that need you to hold his $5Bn or the R250,000 we keep winning in the RICA competition. We just need to keep this forum alive so that one day, the person ripped off can be educated. 

BTW, we laugh at this or get angry with these chancers, but no one says anything about Dotmod charging over R2K for an aluminium tube mech with gold plated threads . Might as well buy the Kengertech Dropbox then for this price.


----------



## Jebula999 (1/3/17)

The part i find funny, is over a year ago when i was wanting to sell my car, i decided to try OLX. I saw a few ads with ridiculous prices, there was a guy selling 5x R5 coins. Nothing special about them, for R800...

I put up my Tata Indica for R35 000.00, and withing half an hour my ad got rejected by OLX because "Your price is too high for that specific item"

Reactions: Funny 1


----------

